# Please help to find Bach piano concerts minus 1



## solomiyka

Hi all,

I'm a new person here, and the reason I entered this forum is that I really need to find orchestral accompaniment for my mom. She is a music teacher in a small town in Ukraine, and also a performing artist. But it's impossible to find an orhestra there, and she would really like to play Bach piano concerts not with a second piano accompanying, but with a great orchestra sound. 

If you could help either with CD names, or websites that sell or let to download such materials, I would very much appreciate it.

If this post is not appropriate here, please give me a cue, where I should look for this info.

Thanks


----------



## joen_cph

....................never mind, sorry


----------

